# inquiry about a splendid clock



## 0uss (Dec 29, 2015)

Hello folks.

I found this beautiful clock on sale online, but have no clue about its origin or period.

I didn't physically inspect it so i have no informations about the dimensions or the mechanical complications, material...

It certainly looks nice with the table and all but i don't want to buy a worthless junk if it happens to be one.

Would you kindly provide any informations if avilable? I'd be thankful.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2015)

blimey, its a special kind of taste isnt it? :scared:


----------



## 0uss (Dec 29, 2015)

i am a newbie when it comes to clocks and i am absolutely clueless. is it possible to provide informations about the place of origin, period or price? I was willing to find answers from clock enthusiasts!


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2015)

with something like that its impossible to tell much from a couple of photographs, however i think its clearly modern and it is worth what somebody is willing to pay, other than that there is not much else to say, but i will repeat...it is a special taste :yes:


----------



## 0uss (Dec 29, 2015)

I appreciate your help Bruce


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Don't forget, clock movements can be serviced or repaired, but is the "cabinet" in good condition and more importantly to your taste and ffurnishings? With three keyholes, it has complications which would make the cost of repair higher.

Mike


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Mike has a good point, you will need to try to see the clock in real life, check that all the veneers are complete on the case and table, as well as finding out if the clock itself actually works. :yes:

With three keyholes it should have one to wind the mainspring to power the clock, and the other two should wind to power chimes on the hour, and also to power chime sets on the quarter hours. I'm not entirely sure about Bruce's assertion that it is modern, but note that if it is or not, repairing any damaged mother of pearl veneers will cost a lot, and may require to be done by someone who restores accordions, MOP veneering is a skill that dosen't have a lot of folks who can manage it successfully outside of Italy nowadays.

Finally, a pendulum clock of this type will likely need to levelled in both side to side and back to front directions to keep time, and this may be difficult in an older property ??

Just some thoughts, if you like it, want it, and don't mind if it doesn't work too well, then go for it and E N J O Y!


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2015)

mel said:


> I'm not entirely sure about Bruce's assertion that it is modern


 i have to say i am pretty convinced its a modern reproduction, but probably cost an absolute fortune looking at just the veneers for example, they are probably acrylic mother of pearl going by the curves, but very well done none the less, all the brass/bronze castings are too clean and sharp to be of any age IMO and who knows what movement is in it..german,french, chinese?

i think its safe to say regardless of age and originality.....you would need a matching room to house it, its certainly a little over the top.

here is a similar one made by Le Ore










check out the horses on the clock base

i think you will agree the similarities show they most probably came from the same factory/workshop in asia, workmanship like that would push the price up way to high to be sellable if made anywhere else IMO

they sold in the US for about $2500, if it was real MOP and of any age you could add another couple of zero's at least

P.S can i add, not wishing to offend anybody, but i think its a bit of a stinker :yes:


----------

